# Vishing oder wie BSI und Presse unreflektiert Unsinn verbreiten



## TSCoreNinja (15 August 2006)

Bin vorhin über folgenden Thread gestolpert zum _Vishing_ (eigentlich zunächst _Voice-Phishing_ oder _Phone-Phishing_, und nicht VoIP Phishing).



> http://www.n24.de/wirtschaft/multimedia/?n2006071017153100002
> 
> 
> > Das Bundesamt für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik warnt Nutzer von Internet- Telefonie vor Betrügern.





> "Vishing" bei der Internet-Telefonie
> Vor einer neuen Betrugsmasche müssen sich *Nutzer der Internet-Telefonie in Acht nehmen*. Beim "Vishing" haben es auf der anderen Seite der Leitung Kriminelle auf Kreditkarten- und andere sensible Daten abgesehen, warnte der Sprecher des Bundesamtes für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik (BSI), M.G., am Montag in Bonn.
> ...Es ist aber zu befürchten, dass dieses Phänomen für Datenräuber umso attraktiver wird, je mehr VoIP bei Privatnutzern Einzug hält."


Der Begriff geht auf eine Meldung auf Secunias Full-Disclosure Mailing Liste
sowie die darauffolgende Pressemeldung des "Beratungsunternehmens" Secure Computing zurück, siehe:
http://lists.grok.org.uk/pipermail/full-disclosure/2006-June/047311.html
http://www.websense.com/securitylabs/alerts/alert.php?AlertID=534
http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=98946&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=879984&highlight=

Ist ja nett, zu einem neuen Schlagwort den eigenen Senf dazu abgeben zu wollen. Dann sollte man aber sicherstellen, dass man ihn wenigstens versteht. Keine Ahnung, ob der BSI-Mensch tatsächlich diesen Unfug so geaeussert hat, oder hier nur die Presse falsch zitiert. Die Aussage so zu verbreiten ist IMHO aber ein Armutszeugnis für den Verantwortlichen, und verunsichert die Nutzer von VoIP unnötig, während die Nutzer herkömmlicher Telefonanschlüsse in falscher Sicherheit gewiegt werden. 

Richtig beschrieben wird es z.B. hier (bis auf das Wort Vishing)


			
				tecchannel schrieb:
			
		

> Vishing, VoIP-Phishing, ist laut Secure Computing die neueste Masche von Identitäts-Dieben. Die kriminelle Methode macht sich die niedrigen Kosten von VoIP zu Nutze, um wertvolle persönliche Daten wie die von Kreditkartenbesitzern und Bankkunden zu erspähen.
> 
> Der Trick läuft in der Regel so ab: Der Identitätsdieb richtet einen IP-basierten „War Dialer“ ein, der automatisiert regionale Telefonnummern anruft.


Nichts mit Gefahr lediglich für VoIP Nutzer, es geht um *alle Telefonnanschlüsse*. Nur auf Seite der Betrüger kommt VoIP ins Spiel, und auch das nicht notwendig. 

OK dachte ich mir, nun ist ja N24 nicht gerade für Seriosität verschrien, wird wohl ein Einzelfall sein. Nur leider belehrt mich das Googlen nach dem ersten Satz des Artikels eines besseren, siehe die Vielzahl der Ergebnisse:
http://www.google.de/search?q="Vor+...utzer+der+Internet-Telefonie+in+Acht+nehmen."


----------



## drboe (15 August 2006)

*AW: Vishing oder wie BSI und Presse unreflektiert Unsinn verbreiten*



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> OK dachte ich mir, nun ist ja N24 nicht gerade für Seriosität verschrien, wird wohl ein Einzelfall sein. Nur leider belehrt mich das Googlen nach dem ersten Satz des Artikels eines besseren, siehe die Vielzahl der Ergebnisse:
> http://www.google.de/search?q="Vor+...utzer+der+Internet-Telefonie+in+Acht+nehmen."


Das "Geheimnis" heisst dpa. Das BSI wird eine Pressemeldung versandt haben, die Nachrichtenagenturen, z. B. dpa, dann weiter verbreitet haben. Es gibt Tageszeitungen, die zu über 90% aus Vollzitaten der Agenturmeldungen bestehen. Und geprüft wird das wohl nicht, solange die Quelle als seriös und sachkundig gilt. Wer auf dem Klavier der (Des-)Information zu spielen weiß, dessen Äußerungen werden publiziert, verbreitet, diskutiert, zitiert und bei "Christiansen" verwurstet. Selbst dann, wenn es in Wahrheit eine Blähung ist. Sehr ärgerlich, aber so funktioniert's. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Januar 2007)

*AW: Vishing oder wie BSI und Presse unreflektiert Unsinn verbreiten*

Tagesschau: 
http://www.tagesschau.de/aktuell/meldungen/0,,OID5733450_REF1,00.html


> Dabei machen sich Betrüger die niedrigen Kosten für die Internet-Telefonie zu nutze. Meistens richten sie einen Dialer ein, der automatisiert unzählige private Telefonnummern anruft.


ZDNet
http://www.zdnet.de/security/news/0,39029460,39145119,00.htm

Sparkasse (nur noch im  Cache) 
http://209.85.135.104/search?q=cach...vishing.html+Vishing&hl=de&gl=de&ct=clnk&cd=3


> Vishing ist eine noch relativ junge Form des Datenraubs übers Telefon. Bislang verschickten die Trickbetrüger
> E-Mails, die dazu aufforderten, auf gefälschten Online-Banking-Seiten geheime Daten einzugeben. Das nennt man „Phishing“. Der Begriff „Vishing“ steht für “Voice Phishing“ oder „Phishing via VoIP“ und bezeichnet den organisierten Datenklau übers Telefon.



“Voice Phishing“  ist noch  ok, aber    ob es über VoiP gemacht wird ist, für die
 Betrugsmasche selber  völlig egal, es hört und  liest sich aber viiiiiieeeel 
interessanter


----------

